# Chris Duhon



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

I dont know if theres been many threads on the guy, but im just wondering your oppinions on the guy people. Nbadraft.net has him ranked to go 2nd round.

but he seems like everything a coach could want from the point guard position. I mean what separates him from a player like Luke Ridor. Both players do everything well, and are unselfish.

Does Duhon have a chance to have a solid NBA career? Or do you guys think hes just another backup. They have him compared to Howard Eisley. I hope they mean the "old" Eisley, as he was quite a good backup almost starter material.

Its amazing what sloan can make a player play like. Back to Duhon though, wat are your thoughts guys?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Who's Chris Duhon? I haven't seen him mentioned around these parts... 





But seriously, the guy is going to be a 10-year player in the NBA, probably as a back-up. I don't think people rate him because he'll never be a superstar. So what, I say... he could step onto any NBA team now and back-up their PG better than most. A team like Dallas, the Lakers, Sacramento could easily pinch this guy late in the first as opposed to taking a slight prospect and get instant results (think Josh Howard) - but not necessarily reflected on the scoresheet. Duhon's role is to ensure there is little drop-off as possible when the starting PG sits, and he can definitely do it. A leader of men. I doubt people thought that Steve Blake could acquit himself in the NBA, and Duhon should be slightly better than him.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> Who's Chris Duhon? I haven't seen him mentioned around these parts...
> 
> 
> ...


nice post  

Actually he'd be a nice fit with the lakers, i can imagine him being so open for outside j's all day long.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

Open for outside j's would be fantastic if he could shoot. He's not even as good as Steve Blake and won't amount to anything in the NBA. He's overrated dreadfully by the media and I believe that's why people tend to put him on a pedastal, but he really isn't anything much. He's a nice, average point guard. That's it. Couple this with the fact that the majority of Duke players who try to go to the NBA struggle because of the system Coach K runs and it's not looking good for him. Coach K's offense is based much more around fundamentals than talent, and that's the opposite of the NBA, which is all god given talent, of which Duhon has very little compared to NBA players today. The harshness of that reality will become available to him in the not to distant future.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

What makes you think he has no talent? High basketball iq, good quickness and strength. He has a nice looking shot although he's been in a 2 year slump (before his sophmore year he was considered one of the top outside threats in the acc). He is a great defensive player, not good, great. Combine all that with his passing, work ethic, and leadership you have a very solid nba player.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> High basketball iq, good quickness and strength. He has a nice looking shot although he's been in a 2 year slump (before his sophmore year he was considered one of the top outside threats in the acc). He is a great defensive player, not good, great. Combine all that with his passing, work ethic, and leadership you have a very solid nba player.


I agree for the most part. But in nbadraft.net. They say his archilies heal is his strength. I think a smart point guard with a good outside shot always has a spot on a team. Even as a backup. 

To come in keep the same offensive system rolling. An knock down a few threes. Who knows if he gets better he may even become a starter.

Do u guys think hes starter quality? or can be starter quality? Can the same be said about Luke Ridnor?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chris Duhon, I think will be better in the pros than he was in college. For two reasons. One, you don't just forget how to shoot. He was a deadly shooter in HS and as a freshman in college and as the PG for the US select team after his freshman year. Then all of a sudden he fell off. 

Next he is a very good athlete for a PG (and with his drinking problems) and if he can regain his confidence he should carve out a nice career for himself. I am not giving up on him yet. I think he will be much better now that he doesn't have to deal with Dickie V and people of his ilk putting so much pressure on him (calling him and Jay Williams the best backcourt in the last 20 years, which is ridiculous). The guy really had way too much pressure on him, especially when he wasn't given the green light to shoot like Jay was and at the time, he could be considered just as good a shooter as Jay was.

I think it is all a mental thing with him. Watch him go down to IMG in Florida and fix his mechanics and become a solid player in the league and then everyone will wonder why he was stinking it up sometimes at Duke. It all goes back to Coach K in some way.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

How are his ribs?


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

Luke Ridnour will be an NBA starter. Everything that made him good in college has translated quite well to the NBA. He's limited only by size.


----------



## spree1021 (Apr 13, 2004)

Chris Duhon is the greatest player no one has ever heard of. He can do anything and everything. Haters say he sucks cause he don't score 20 plus, but what he does is do everything his team needs done. If he has to go grab 7 boards he'll do it, if he has to dish out 6 dimes he'll do it, if it means setting up other players he'll do it. His team really didn't need him to score anyways with all that power they got, Reddick Deng Williams, I think he'll end up like his teammate Boozer and drop to the second round and go to a team like hey maybe the Cavs who need some depth at PG.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He'll be a career backup in the league.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I am not giving up on him yet. I think he will be much better now that he doesn't have to deal with Dickie V and people of his ilk putting so much pressure on him (calling him and Jay Williams the best backcourt in the last 20 years, which is ridiculous). The guy really had way too much pressure on him, especially when he wasn't given the green light to shoot like Jay was and at the time, he could be considered just as good a shooter as Jay was.



Hmmm i hope he's learned to deal with this pressure because if he thinks its gonna get easier, or they'll be less pressure in the NBA he's up for a BIG surprise. 

Being a second round pick he'll probably get a non-guaranteed contract. The guy will be like living on death row. They'll be even more pressure for him to play well. 

The three point line is also longer in the nba than college right? So that could effect his shooting %. Not to mention the roller coaster ride of playing time that rooks get. Sounds like more pressure. 

Can he adjust?


----------



## hollowtip (Jun 9, 2003)

Well from what I've seen, his talent is lacking in many areas. As far as leadership skills and work ethic is concerned, you can't get much better than Duhon, just from watching the Ucon Duke game I could tell he has that fire inside of him from the opening tip.

Prediction: I see him being a good backup PG for a low ranked East team, but could be more successful depending on what he works on in the off season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He won't have the media scrutiny he had in college. In college he was basically broken down tremendously. He should be able to carve out a career for himself now that he is out of the spotlight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> How are his ribs?


You mea you havent watched CBS' daily show called "Duhon's Ribs"??


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spree1021</b>!
> Chris Duhon is the greatest player no one has ever heard of.


Such a premise is impossible given that he is a Duke player, and Duke players are forced upon us by media. Duhon has been hyped since a freshmen. He is one of the most known players in college basketball, so I don't understand your statement at all.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I've followed Duhon since his high school days in Slidell. I think he redeemed himself after his ok junior year. He should go second round and make a career as a backup point guard.

I wouldn't try to compare him to Ridnour because they have different games. Luke did struggle this year but I think he could be a starter in the future.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree for the most part. But in nbadraft.net. They say his archilies heal is his strength.



That scouting report is very outdated. See draftcity.com for a more recent report.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThePhenom</b>!
> Open for outside j's would be fantastic if he could shoot. He's not even as good as Steve Blake and won't amount to anything in the NBA. He's overrated dreadfully by the media and I believe that's why people tend to put him on a pedastal, but he really isn't anything much. He's a nice, average point guard. That's it. Couple this with the fact that the majority of Duke players who try to go to the NBA struggle because of the system Coach K runs and it's not looking good for him. Coach K's offense is based much more around fundamentals than talent, and that's the opposite of the NBA, which is all god given talent, of which Duhon has very little compared to NBA players today. The harshness of that reality will become available to him in the not to distant future.



BOOOOO, someone put this guy on mute.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Mateen Cleaves had great intangibles, even better than Duhon - he took his team to two Finals to end his career, and won one. He was strong, a great leader (his coach even named a kid after him), a good rebounder and defender. He had that 'fire' that inspired his team, he was a good passer ... He had every point guard skill for the NBA, including decent size. Unfortunately he couldn't shoot.

At the time, people could not understand why he fell so far in the draft, I mean ... he was a GREAT player in college, Dickie V's lovechild, and everything that was right in college basketball.

Now, Mateen Cleaves is playing off and on in the NBA on 10 day contracts, and will probably be out of basketball shortly. Recent years are littered with great college pointguards who could not score reliably, and I expect that Christ Duhon will be remembered the same way as Derrick Phelps (another very similar player), Wojo, Mateen Cleaves and Ed Cota ... and that's just in the ACC alone. Guys that make great college PG's are not neccessarly great pros.

Chris Duhon had a great college career, nothing wrong with that. He won't have a great NBA career, my not even have a career at all. It does nothing to dimish his time at Duke.


----------

